# Couple of my Non-Typical



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

What you guys think, the first one is a 9 pointer, the rack comes straight up on the deers head but its kinda thick, the deer also had a very bad injured leg, this may be the reason for the rack being so weird, the second one was a much older deer, he was very snow white in the face, he comes straight back on his head, the rack was pretty muck parallel with his back when he looked straight, also had another beam started under his left side, i thought both deer were pretty unique, what do you guys think?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I think you forgot the pictures.


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pics


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOOPS the second deer is an 11 pointer i didnt mean to put that pic on there


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

The second deer (4 pointer) also has a drop tine on his left side, thats pretty weird due to the rack coming straight back


----------



## draggin (Jul 26, 2009)

Very unique¿ I always like these.....Thanks!


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

let me know what yall think, has anyone seen anything like this, if so please share ur pics, thanks guys!!!


----------



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

two very unique deer congrats nice looking mounts


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

dxtbuck002 said:


> two very unique deer congrats nice looking mounts


thanks i have my own skull taxidermy business i run with my father, this gives me time be around deer in the off season lol thanks for looking guys!!! :darkbeer:


----------

